# DSC, DTC, Im all confused here!



## colinexl (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey all, this may sound very noob to some of you, but Im just slightly confused about all this DSC, DTC, and a host of other stability system in the E60. 

So first, what's the difference between DSC and DTC. I know DSC will take off engine power and apply brakes, but what does DTC do exactly? When do you use it usually? I read the manual but it doesn't provide much info. 

Also, I wanted to turn off DSC so I pressed the button, then DTC lights up. I want to turn off both DSC and DTC, so I held down the button waiting for the lights to flash in the instrument panel. Well I was following the procedures in the manual. The thing is that nothing ever flashes. If I press and hold DSC button, DTC lights up and remains on. I think I held it down for like 10 seconds, then they both turned off and I couldn't get them to turn back on again until after I restarted my engine. The manual says not to hold the button for more than 10 seconds, which I did accidentally. What happens if I DO hold it for more than 10 seconds?

Anyway, thanks for any info. The 545i is simply amazing!


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok, this will be somewhat oversimplified so hopefully someone more expert than me will chime in. If the car senses you're in a turn and about to "lose it," DSC will dynamically apply braking to specific wheels in an attempt to keep the car stable and avoid a spin. DTC, however, is used in snowy conditions, and monitors wheel spin to dynamically apply braking to the correct wheel. I'm pretty sure dtc and dsc use some of the same sensors and correction mechanisms, but dsc is more of a lateral stability thing while dtc is pretty much straight wheel spin. DTC is not enabled by default unless that button is hit to turn it on, thus turning off dsc, which is on by default. The manual indicates that holding the button turns them both off. I'm not sure if turning the car off and back on is supposed to be necessary to reactivate dsc.

Sam


----------

